# New jersey bound



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

I have two trucks, a Ford f-350 with a 9' boss plow
And a Chevy 2500 with a 8' boss plow and snowblower.
We are leaving for new jersey now to plow, if anyone needs
Help plowing please call Sean at 410-967-1203.


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

Sean,
Thanks again to you and your crew.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

My area is all clean. South jersey by asbury is pretty messed up still I heard


----------

